# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Helsinki-otoksia

## Waltsu

Vietinpä muutaman päivän pääkaupungin suunnalla, ja matkan aikana kamerani löysi joitakin mielenkiintoisia kohteita, jotka ovat esillä täällä.

----------

